# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دو رشته بینایی سنجی و رادیولوژی

## pezeshki94

سلام....

من به دوتا رشته تجربی خیلی علاقه دارم ... یکی بینایی سنجی و یکی دیگه رادیولوژی ...

اگر بخوایید مقایسه کنید چطور مقایسه می کنید ؟؟؟ چه مواردی توی انتخاب رشته مهمه ؟؟؟و اینکه بین این دوتا رشته کدوم رو ترجیح میدیدو چرا؟؟؟ خیلی ممنونم.:yahoo (4):

----------


## simin11

به نظر من بینایی سنجی بهتره.درآمدشم خوبه انصافا.یکی از فامیلامون بیمارستان نور کار میکنه میگه بینایی سنجای اونجا درآمدشون حدودا 6 به بالا.

----------


## Saeed735

به نظر من بینایی سنجی بهتره چون درامدش بالاتره و همینطور کار راحت و تر تمیز تری داره

----------


## MohammadT

> به نظر من بینایی سنجی بهتره.درآمدشم خوبه انصافا.یکی از فامیلامون بیمارستان نور کار میکنه میگه بینایی سنجای اونجا درآمدشون حدودا 6 به بالا.


بابا فیزیوتراپی درآمدش 6 به بالا نیست اخه بینایی سنجی چجوری شیش به بالاست اونم تو بیمارستان

----------

